# wellness food



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

HI 
my female she been eating wellness food for like a yea
she like the food and never been sick but i heard that wellness food 
is not good no more 
is that true ?
somebody else that been using wellness food ?
can you give me your experience with this food
thank you


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I tried Wellness canned w/Kitzel when we traveled only (small cans) and it did not set well w/him. I gave up very quickly. He has a great digestive system normally.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

been feeding dolce wellness super5mix and hes done well always . havent heard anything bad about it .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I use Wellness large breed puppy for Tasha,the vet recommended it for the extra calcium for Tasha's bad hips. Tasha and Sadie done the best on the Wellness,their coats are glossy and the poo looks good...as good as poo can look...
Maybe it was a bad batch,I had that happen w/ Royal Canin dental formula,got a bad batch once. Bad meaning it wasn't all dental formula,it got mixed w/ another line of Royal Canin,so it wasn't all dental but another flavour and type in their line.


----------



## CharmingDior (May 19, 2011)

I have been using for a short time...about 6 months total between 2 dogs and I am currently looking for a new food to switch to. It isn't that it is bad. The coats seem wonderful, poo looks fine, but the gas! I have had this happen with two different breed of dogs that their digestive system seems to create more gas with the wellness. I am looking at going back to Natural Balance LID formula...I didn't have such a gas issue.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Pearl eats wellness super5 small breed kibble mixed with 1/4 of a small wellness can...different flavors. I think she's doing super on it...poop is lovely, she eats with enthusiasm and maintains her 8 lbs. She's high energy and quite active. No gas. I'm really happy with the purity of wellness. My last dog (beagle) had Cushing's and the Holistic Vet had me search down Wellness in a health food store. Happy that it's available so many places now.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All 3 of my girls eat Wellness - both canned and small breed kibble. They do very well on it -- in fact, a little too well. I really have to watch their weight on Wellness.

The canned contains only human grade products. And their ingredients are listed in order and meat is always first.

I also like the Blue Buffalo canned for a change now and then.


----------

